

What Emacs Commands Do You Use Most and Find Most Useful? - apgwoz
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8lfx7/what_emacs_commands_do_you_use_most_and_find_most/

======
frankus
Keyboard macros are great. C-x ( to start recording, C-x ) to finish, C-x e to
execute. You can also do Meta-999 C-x e, which will execute your macro 999
times (or until it reaches the end of the file). It's great for turning, say,
a CSV file into a sed script.

Or into a list of insert statements if you're too lazy to read up on how to
use sqlldr.

------
catch404
M-x todo-show for recoding what I'm doing :) I use the text commands quite
equally. Really need to start using org-mode properly.

------
bayareaguy
M-x goto-line which I bind to C-x :

~~~
stuntgoat
M-g M-g runs goto-line as well ( on my default installation ).

------
Hexstream
C-x z (z z z z z z ...)

Repeats the last command. Awesome "combinatoriality"!

------
travisjeffery
M-x indent-buffer

~~~
zacharypinter
(defun iwb () "indent whole buffer" (interactive) (delete-trailing-whitespace)
(indent-region (point-min) (point-max) nil) (untabify (point-min) (point-
max)))

------
travisjeffery
M-x indent-buffer

------
sunkencity
M-x align !!!

